# Outback Sidnet 27Rls



## ORvagabond (Apr 17, 2009)

2007 Keystone 27RLS
2007 Keystone Outback Sydney Edition. NO RESERVE !!

High bid on Ebay is $9100 and located in Ohio for those of you who may be interested. Looks like it good be a good buy!


----------

